# Fotos & Bilder Vektorisieren in Inkscape - Bild in Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## 3dtutor (1. September 2021)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein wenig mitnehmen:


----------



## Technipion (2. September 2021)

Wie immer ein schönes Video 
Inkscape ist echt ein wahnsinniges Teil. Ich hatte im Studium viel damit zu tun, und es ist einfach abartig was das alles kann. Und das war noch vor dem 1.0 Release. Mittlerweile sollen die Features ja noch massiv ausgebaut worden sein...

Weiter so! 

Gruß Technipion


----------

